# Home accidentally demolished



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...n-latest-to-have-home-accidentally-demolished


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. These people are living in a one bedroom apartment with two adults and five kids?!? And then the city contractors destroy their one hope of a normal home?!?

The contractors need to pay up, and fast. Anytime a contractor bids on a government job, they must be bonded and insured. So, they need to build a new home for this man.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When we were really poor a few years ago, the city had a program to help you fix up your home. One side of our porch had a crumbling pillar, and subsequently the porch was a tiny bit saggy. The city came in, took out both porch pillar supports, took out the HUGE rock foundation that the pillars were sunk onto & put in these crappy concrete forms. They took away my clayish, rock hard soil and backfilled with sand instead. At the first rain, the sand literally turned to quicksand and sunk down about 8 inches. I asked that the good draining, firm soil be put back in to help hold the foundation in place & was refused. Now, 5 years later, my porch is falling off of my house. It's MUCH worse than it ever was. Since the work was done by the city's program, I have no recourse. I can't sue the contractor for repairs nor the city. I had a neighbor who came home from work one day to find her beautiful sugar maple had been cut down by the city. Whoops! Wrong address! My favorite was when our street got paved...it was beautifully smooth. A month later, the electrical company comes in looking for some problem and digs 8 foot exploration trenches every 6 feet, totally ripping up the road. They put down haphazard patches that sink & need to be refilled every 3 months or are too bulgy..the road is like a washboard again. I live on a boulevard, and when the paving machines ran right over the islands, they ripped up all the grass;then the topsoild washed away in the rains.. They put down sand to refill the islands, and now nothing will grow but weeds, and the sand whips around in the wind like a sandstorm. People are boobs.


----------

